

Hospitals mining credit card data to predict and control patient behavior - tanglesome
http://www.fiercebigdata.com/story/hospitals-mining-credit-card-data-predict-and-control-patient-behavior/2014-07-09

======
angersock
How incredibly, incredibly scummy.

